# Philippians 2:6-11 - really an early hymn?



## Tim (Dec 9, 2009)

I am looking for _primary_ evidence for or against the claim that Philippians 2:6-11 was an early hymn. The reason is that I always hear people say this, but I have never heard any references - it's just something people tend to say. My pastor has suggested that someone may have made an unsubstantiated claim once, but it caught on and people have just repeated it since then.

Just to clarify, by _primary_, I mean direct quotations of historical accounts by early writers. If you have good exegetical scholarship to present, this would also be welcome.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Dec 9, 2009)

Gordon Fee does a good job of addressing this common claim in "Philippians 2:5-11: Hymn or Exalted Pauline Prose?," published in the _Bulletin for Biblical Research_.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Dec 9, 2009)

Gordon Fee concludes that it is not a hymn _per se_. His essay has good footnotes and references for the issue.


----------



## Tim (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks, gentlemen. 

Anyone else? 

Bump.


----------

